# Old Members from Corpus Christi Shark Fishing Asso.



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Just Curious if there are any members for the old Corpus Christi Shark Fishing Association on this forum? I was involved from about 75-83. 

Roger Ponder


----------



## Norman Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Roger:

I am an old member and past president of the Corpus Christi Shark Fishing Assn. I have long ago retired and just recently taken up the rod and reel once again. I now live in Florida and love it. I have been down to Texas for a few visits and few beers with some of the old timers. Quite a few of the old timers are now dead, I don't there is anyone left to fish any longer. Ron West is still alive and well. He was the first president of the club. He lives with his wife just outside Sandia, Texas. I don't think he fishes any longer but, I might be wrong about that. So, what else would you like to know? I hope this message finds you in good health. 

Best and tight lines,
Norman Bateman


----------



## Redfishspot (Aug 21, 2011)

*CCSFA members*

Hey Roger,

You may not remember me, my name is Chaeri (Carter) Stallings. I was part of that crazy crowd. I married Paul Stallings in 1989, and we kept in close contact with some; Lee Francis, Floyd Scroggin, David Schoenfeld, and Frankie Eicholz,to name a few. We would run into others now and then. Paul passed away in 1999 and many of the old fishing crowd came, they also made a run down to Big Shell to scatter his ashes with our daughter and I. 
Lee passed away a couple of years ago, I have seen Shay a few times and my daughter keeps in touch with thier girl. It's been a few years since I have seen the Loveday's.
What about you? Have you kept in touch with anyone? I am curious to find out. I would love to hear whats been going on with everyone. Actually would be great to see everyone again on a happy day, and not a funeral!
Keep in touch.

*chaeri*


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

*Another member checking in*

I was also a member of that bunch, just started back up again out of the Houston area

Bob


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

I know Rick Anger is still around and fishing.


----------



## Redfishspot (Aug 21, 2011)

*old ccsfa members*

I see Marybeth Baker quite often, too! I also have to comment about Carl Boardman, a great and true friend of Paul and I, and know they are catching together again. He had a beautiful and loving wife and an awesome, smart, very handsome son who is a true gentleman like his father. He is truly missed. 
*chaeri*


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob,

I remember a guy who worked the oilfield. Thought his name was Bob Keepers "Cowboy". Had a 24' Airslot Wellcraft. Was that you? 

Roger


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Chaeri,

I remember Marybeth and her dad. Does she still fish?

Roger


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I was part of the team of sharkers in galveston back in the 70's to early 80's called the Monster Fisherman (I dont know if Club still exists).....I never see most of my team anymore either.
We've all gotten older and moved on.....
I remember some Chorpus Christi guys coming to galveston to fish our tournament back in the day.
Those were some fun times........we were all young and strong and full of enthusiasm.
Now I'm happpy just catching some slot reds....


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Chaeri, Wow! Diane was just asking the other day If I ever here about you, small world. Oh, by the way, Smokey Stevens here. I pretty much just fish Copano Bay over around Bayside, moved over here 24 years ago. And Roger Ponder, I remember the name, just can't put a face with it at this time. When I started fishing with Paul is when I got hooked up with the CC Shark Association. I still have great memories of fishing the island with Paul, Billy Gill(moon goone), Jim McClane, Gary West, David Shonefield, Thomas "Blackie" Blackmore, Robbie Adams and a host of others. " We do have to count our blessings daily.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I'm not a member, but I'd like to say it's awesome to see you guys and gals reminiscing on the olden days.

I've made a lot of good friends surf/shark fishing the TX coast, NC coast, and even a few in FL...I can only hope to keep in touch with them as long as you all have.

Get together and land a few fish!


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

*pics from the CCSFA early days*

Check out some of these old pics from the early days of the CCCFA. Thanks go to Captain Mike Singleterry for the link from corpusfishing.com site http://www.coastalfishingtexas.com/ccsfaimages/main.php/v/hipspics/?g2_page=1


----------

